# Recommendation to replace Integra dtc 9.8



## Parker831 (May 18, 2013)

I am looking to replace my preamp with one that has 3D capabilities. I am considering going with a receiver with pre outs or possibly a new pre amp such as Emotiva. I have an Earthquake Cinenova power amp 300 watts per channel and my speakers are Def Tech Bp3000's with a CLR 3000 center and some older bpx surrounds. I have 1.5 to 2k budget. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Similar discussion going on here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...essors-amps/68134-preamp-recommendations.html

Definitely take a look at receivers with pre-outs, as there is a good selection in your budget range. Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon, Pioneer, and Marantz are all worth looking at. Are there any specific features besides 3D that you are looking for? If you already have a good power amp, you could find a nice AVR with pre-outs and a great set of features for well under $2k.


----------

